# Pheasant recipe ideas



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

So I have several pheasants breasted out. Looking for some recipes suggestions. Seems like a crockpot is a popular way to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Screw the crockpot! Bread and fry it. This was mine cooking yesterday


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

I marinade mine in teriyaki marinade and bbq them.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

I did a chicken and dumplings recipe last winter, but used pheasant instead of chicken. It was amazing.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

One of my favorite recipes is slow cooked in a mushroom gravy.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

gander311 said:


> I did a chicken and dumplings recipe last winter, but used pheasant instead of chicken. It was amazing.


I've done the same thing with Pine Hens. 
Is very good for sure.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

bowgy said:


> One of my favorite recipes is slow cooked in a mushroom gravy.


My wife makes an amazing mushroom gravy passed down from her family when they came over from Ukraine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCS_Bg_Hunter (Oct 27, 2019)

I made this with some of mine, replaced the grouse with pheasant breasts. https://www.wildharvesttable.com/2020/09/18/braised-grouse-with-shallots-and-cherry-tomatoes/


----------



## TheOtherJeff (Oct 7, 2021)

Most of the recipes that I see for pheasant just use the breasts. Anyone do anything with the legs and thighs? I'm thinking they could work well slow cooked, something like coq au vin, if you had enough of them.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

TheOtherJeff said:


> Most of the recipes that I see for pheasant just use the breasts. Anyone do anything with the legs and thighs? I'm thinking they could work well slow cooked, something like coq au vin, if you had enough of them.


Yes, I use the legs and thighs. It's important, at least to me, to get all the sinews out of the legs first. Here is a good tutorial on how to do it:






I usually do pheasant thighs just like chicken thighs on the grill. 🤤


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

TheOtherJeff said:


> Most of the recipes that I see for pheasant just use the breasts. Anyone do anything with the legs and thighs? I'm thinking they could work well slow cooked, something like coq au vin, if you had enough of them.


The last few years I've been making nuggets out of them. Cut them up into pieces, dip in egg batter, panko bread crumbs, and into hot oil till golden brown. My kids love them. The first time I did it I kept the leg meat separate for me to eat as I thought the nuggets would be chewy and the kids wouldn't like them. I was wrong, they are great as well. Now I don't worry about it and mix all the leg and breast meat together and fry them up. It's important to get the tendons out of the legs, but otherwise they make great meat. I've never tried the method from the video above but I think I'll give it a shot on my next bird.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

My go-to with all upland is the same. Brine overnight, cut into nuggets, marinate overnight in olive oil, salt, pepper, chili flake, garlic powder, sautee and serve over wild rice. It works great for rabbit, pheasant, chukar, grouse, etc. I'll occasionally do something more fancy, but this is easy, quick, and delicious. And I always have the ingredients on hand.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

twall13 said:


> The last few years I've been making nuggets out of them. Cut them up into pieces, dip in egg batter, panko bread crumbs, and into hot oil till golden brown. My kids love them. The first time I did it I kept the leg meat separate for me to eat as I thought the nuggets would be chewy and the kids wouldn't like them. I was wrong, they are great as well. Now I don't worry about it and mix all the leg and breast meat together and fry them up. It's important to get the tendons out of the legs, but otherwise they make great meat. I've never tried the method from the video above but I think I'll give it a shot on my next bird.
> View attachment 150296





This is what we grow up eating. Dad would go shoot a couple birds and fed the family. this Is what I do now for my family. Nothing better than pheasant nuggets in my book!.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Quick and late up date. Turned out pretty amazing IMO! 

Thanks for the Pointers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

